# HMSK80 with no spark



## SteveM (Dec 17, 2013)

Ok, so I was not getting any spark, so I read the Tecumseh manual and followed the instruction to remove the blower housing to lift the kill wire off the ignition coil.
I did that, replaced the housing and now I get reliable blue sparking. So that means my coil is good, but what do I check next? I don't think this unit has a low oil shutdown, at least not that I can find. The plastic key is in position so its not that. What other cut offs are there that I need to be checking?
Unit is a Tecumseh HMSK80-155545U
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Follow the wire and see if it's nicked and shorting to ground against the engine at some point. Some also have a second wire leading to the throttle so you can shut it off with the throttle by grounding that same wire.


----------

